# Partage connexion wifi/Ethernet



## jojoguitar (16 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous!

Voila je me pose une petite question : 

Souhaitant faire un peu de live avec ma Xbox360, j'ai un problème : mon routeur est à 2 étage au dessus de moi, et il m'est impossible de passer un câble réseau... de la je me suis dit ouai voyons le wifi pour la xbox, mais à 60 l'antenne... moyen 

Et là une idée m'a traversée l'esprit : Mon petit mac mini en 10.5.8 étant en wifi et fonctionne du tonnere, est-il possible de brancher ma xbox sur le port ethernet du mac et de profiter du wifi de celui-ci.. En gros créer une connexion de pont entre les 2 supports!

J'ai vu un post en parlant, je ne sais plus où, et cette personne disait que cela était possible.

Voila je viens ici demander conseil à des gens qui l'ont soit déja fait, soit des pro 

PS : voici les explication du post dont je parlais : 

le wifi du mac : 

ip : 192.168.0.10 (imaginons)
masque sous réseau : 255.255.255.0
passerelle : 192.168.0.254

Ethernet : 

ip : 192.168.*1*.10 (ici nous nous trouvons sur un réseau différent donc)
masque : 255.255.255.0
passerelle : 192.168.0.254

Et la config de la xbox : 

ip : 192.168.1.20
masque : 255.255.255.0
passerelle : 192.168.1.10 (le mac)

D'après vous ceci pourait-il fonctionner??

Merci beaucoup, 

Cdt,


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Avril 2010)

Bonjour

Cette fonction de pontage existe dans Mac OS X, sous l'appellation "Partage Internet". Une rubrique d'aide y est consacrée sur le Mac, ainsi que de nombreuses discussions sur le forum.

On l'active dans _Préférences Système>Partage_ (sélectionner "Partage Internet", préciser d'une part l'adaptateur recevant Internet et d'autre part ceux reliés aux ordinateurs qui devront en bénéficier, puis cocher "Partage Internet").


----------



## jojoguitar (20 Avril 2010)

Bonjour!!

Merci d'avoir répondu!! Je viens aux nouvelles.

J'ai fais exactement comme le modèle décris si dessus mais j'ai un problème : 

Ma xbox se connecte, commence a télécharger une mise à jour, et paff, ça s'arrête... plus de connexion, et si je veux retrouver qqch, obliger d'arrêter le partage de connexion, de changer les ip sur le mac et la xbox, et ça refait exactement pareil... ça se connecte, et 1 minute après plus rien...

Testé avec un pc portable sous Windows, ça marche à merveille, donc ça viens du mac mais je n'arrive pas à savoir d'où ça vient... 

Il n'y a pas de conflit d'ip, ni de nom machine...

Quelqu'un saurait il où se situe le problème??

Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Avril 2010)

Il n'est pas dit que le PC reproduise la même fonction réseau que le Mac. Il est un peu tôt pour désigner un responsable.

_Soit dit en passant, en pensant à certaines causes possibles que je n'énumérerai pas ici, il n'est pas surprenant que ça puisse fonctionner entre une XBox de Microsoft et un PC sous Microsoft Windows (voire même sous Linux, ce dernier ayant dû s'adapter aux affres du précédent pour commencer à exister)._


Toutefois, comme ce problème de pontage n'apparaît pas chez moi, et qu'il est difficile de faire du dépannage à distance et en aveugle, il faudrait que tu détermines toi-même l'origine de la coupure, ou tout au moins l'état dans lequel se trouve le réseau après sa survenue.

En d'autre termes :
- L'adaptateur Ethernet du Mac est-il toujours actif, ou s'est-il mis en veille ?
- Quelles sont les adresses IP des appareils ?
- Y aurait-il un conflit d'adresse entre l'adresse de l'adaptateur Ethernet sur le Mac et l'adresse du pont présentée à la XBox après l'activation du partage ?
- Si les adresses ont été attribuées par DHCP, l'un des baux a-t-il été renouvelé ?
...


----------



## jojoguitar (20 Avril 2010)

Alors merci PA5CAL de me répodnre ^^

voici ma config mac : 

le wifi du mac : 

ip : 192.168.0.20 (imaginons)
masque sous réseau : 255.255.255.0
passerelle : 192.168.0.254 => ma freebox

Ethernet : 

ip : 192.168.*1*.20 (ici nous nous trouvons sur un réseau  différent donc)
masque : 255.255.255.0
passerelle : 192.168.0.254 => ma freebox

Et la config de la xbox : 

ip : 192.168.1.30
masque : 255.255.255.0
passerelle : 192.168.1.20 (le mac)

Comme je l'ai dit ça marche pendant 1 minutes ou 2 et puis pouf plus rien...

Un fois que ça a bugué, quand je test mon réseau à partir de la xbox, il s'avère que le réseau local fonctionne toujours, les pings s'effectuent bien, mais le tout ne sort pas sur le net...

Port Eternet du mac toujours : heu je pense, vu que les pings passent toujours...

Les adresses sont toute en auto, pas de DHCP,

Et pour les conflit d'adresse... ba si je comprend bien la passerelle de la xbox doit être l'ip du port Ethernet du mac, dont le passerelle est directement le routeur free?!!

Voila, finalement le problème, plus précisément, est que le réseau local est toujours OK, mais que y'a plus de sortie sur le net... :mouais:


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Avril 2010)

Quand le Mac fonctionne en pont (et non pas en routeur), il présente à la XBox l'adresse de sa propre passerelle Internet.

Pour cette raison, dans la configuration de la XBox, c'est l'adresse IP de la Freebox qui doit apparaître dans le paramètre « passerelle » ou « routeur ».


----------



## jojoguitar (20 Avril 2010)

Ok donc je vais déclarer la passerelle de la xbox comme étant la même que celel du mac... à savoir directement la freebox... 

mais comment expliquer que j'accède au net pendant un certains temps et pouf plus rien? c'est tout de même bizarre!

Donc je résume la config pour que cela fonctionne : 

le wifi du mac : 

ip : 192.168.*0*.20 
masque sous réseau : 255.255.255.0
passerelle : 192.168.0.254 => ma freebox

Ethernet : 

ip : 192.168.*1*.20 
masque : 255.255.255.0
passerelle : 192.168.0.254 => ma freebox

Et la config de  la xbox : 

ip : 192.168.*1*.30
masque : 255.255.255.0
passerelle : *192.168.0.254* (la freebox)

J'ai bien compris?


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Avril 2010)

Oui, c'est ça. Aussi surprenant que cela puisse paraître, même si la passerelle n'est pas sur le même sous-réseau, la présence du pont permet tout de même d'y accéder.

D'ailleurs le temps de ping très court sur 192.168.0.254 depuis la XBox devrait clairement t'indiquer que c'est le Mac qui lui répond, et non pas la Freebox.

Les paquets devant transiter par 192.168.0.254 (Internet et services locaux du routeur) sont acceptés par le Mac et transmis à la Freebox.


----------



## jojoguitar (20 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Oui, c'est ça. Aussi surprenant que cela puisse paraître, même si la passerelle n'est pas sur le même sous-réseau, la présence du pont permet tout de même d'y accéder.
> 
> D'ailleurs le temps de ping très court sur 192.168.0.254 depuis la XBox devrait clairement t'indiquer que c'est le Mac qui lui répond, et non pas la Freebox.
> 
> Les paquets devant transiter par 192.168.0.254 (Internet et services locaux du routeur) sont acceptés par le Mac et transmis à la Freebox.



Ok très bien, je te tiens au courant de tout ça ce soir alors!!

Mais à coté de ça, as tu une idée du pourquoi du comment dans la première config donnée ça marche 1 minute ou 2?? (curiosité  )


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Avril 2010)

Comme je le suggérais au post #4, les causes possibles de la coupure sont nombreuses, et je ne vais pas me lancer dans la liste de toutes les hypothèses possibles. En revanche, l'une des raisons imaginables pour lesquelles ça a pu continuer de marcher durant une ou deux minutes juste après l'activation du pont, est que la XBox disposait encore des paramètres réseau précédents, ou prenait des paramètres par défaut satisfaisants, et que le Mac continuait quoi qu'il en soit à transmettre les paquets qu'il recevait. La coupure a alors peut-être dû arriver quand l'un des protagonistes (XBox, Mac, Freebox ?) a repris une activité normale.


----------



## jojoguitar (21 Avril 2010)

Salut!!

Alors voici mon retour : 

ça ne fonctionne pas!! Mais alors pas du tout... même pas de comm entre mac / XBOX...

A contrario, les réglage dit précédemment marchent eux, mais comme dit, ça coup au bout d''1 minute... ce qui est étonnant, c'est que ça coupe aussi la connexion internet du mac, pas que de la xbox... Étonnant tout ça!


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Avril 2010)

jojoguitar a dit:


> ça ne fonctionne pas!! Mais alors pas du tout... même pas de comm entre mac / XBOX...


Cette configuration est pourtant celle qui fonctionne chez moi, avec un Mac sous Snow Leopard pour le pontage. Toutefois ce n'est pas une XBox que je branche dessus, et ce n'est pas une Freebox qui sert de modem-routeur.

Tu pourrais éventuellement forcer le destin en mettant tous les appareils sur le même sous-réseau.


jojoguitar a dit:


> A contrario, les réglage dit précédemment marchent eux, mais comme dit, ça coup au bout d''1 minute... ce qui est étonnant, c'est que ça coupe aussi la connexion internet du mac, pas que de la xbox... Étonnant tout ça!


Tiens ?... Je me demande si ton FAI t'autorise, compte tenu de ta configuration actuelle, à brancher simultanément plusieurs ordinateurs sur ta ligne ADSL.

Le mode routeur de ta Freebox est-il bien activé ?


----------



## jojoguitar (21 Avril 2010)

Oui ma freebox fais bien routeur, juste pour info, je suis en étude d'admin réseau en informatique, si je viens demander de l'aide c'est que vraiment je comprend pas xD

Alors, j'ai testé hier tout les média en sous réseau de 255.255.255.0, rien...  puis le wifi mac en 255.255.255.0 et l'Ethernet du mac <=> xbox en 255.255.0.0, pareil...

J'ai même mis ma xbox sur la même plage d'adresse ip, c a d en 192.168.0.XXX, et non plus...

Vraiment la seul config qui permet le mac et la xbox de communiquer est celle ci : 


le wifi du mac : 

ip : 192.168.0.20
masque sous réseau : 255.255.255.0
passerelle : 192.168.0.254 => ma freebox

Ethernet : 

ip : 192.168.*1*.20 
masque : 255.255.255.0
passerelle : 192.168.0.254 => ma freebox

Et la config de  la xbox : 

ip : 192.168.1.30
masque : 255.255.255.0
passerelle : 192.168.1.20 (le mac)

Mais ça ne fonctionne que pendant un laps de temps très très court... mdr

là vraiment c'est à ne rien y comprendre...


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Avril 2010)

Comme tu dis, c'est à n'y rien comprendre.

... Je sèche ...


----------



## jojoguitar (21 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Comme tu dis, c'est à n'y rien comprendre.
> 
> ... Je sèche ...



Ce qui étonnant, c'est que la config chez qui cela fonctionne est celle qui fonctionne chez moi pendant 1 minute, que ce soit avec pc ou autre périphérique, et chez toi c'est la config avec direct le routeur en passerelle... 

Va falloir que approfondisse mes recherches concernant le partage de connexion... Au pir pour être sur du truc, pas moyen de mettre un serveur dhcp sur ce petit mac?


----------



## Cybry (21 Avril 2010)

Pour moi, si le Mac ne fait qu'un pontage entre sa patte Ethernet et la patte wifi, il n'a pas besoin d'adresse IP côté Ethernet.


> le wifi du mac : 

ip : 192.168.0.20
masque sous réseau : 255.255.255.0
passerelle : 192.168.0.254 => ma freebox

OK

> Ethernet : si la patte ne fait qu'un pontage, je ne vois pas la nécessité de lui donner une adresse IP.

> Et la config de la xbox (si on ponte, on est sur le même réseau IP hein... on crée une passerelle au niveau 2, Ethernet) : 

ip : *192.168.0.X*
masque : 255.255.255.0
passerelle : *192.168.0.254 (la freebox)*

Là on a un vrai bridge Ethernet au sens réseau du terme.
Maintenant, je vais vous décevoir, mais je ne sais pas configurer le mac dans ce sens (je ne sais pas si c'est possible ).


----------



## jojoguitar (21 Avril 2010)

Cybry a dit:


> Pour moi, si le Mac ne fait qu'un pontage entre sa patte Ethernet et la patte wifi, il n'a pas besoin d'adresse IP côté Ethernet.
> 
> 
> > le wifi du mac :
> ...



C'est c'est à dire faudrait lui laisser l'ip en 0.0.0.0 avec masque de même et passerelle aussi??


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Avril 2010)

jojoguitar a dit:


> Au pir pour être sur du truc, pas moyen de mettre un serveur dhcp sur ce petit mac?


Mac OS X contient de base un serveur DHCP (_bootpd_ situé dans _/usr/libexec/_), mais je ne l'ai jamais essayé.



Cybry a dit:


> > Ethernet : si la patte ne fait qu'un pontage, je ne vois pas la nécessité de lui donner une adresse IP.


Exact.

Mais lui donner une adresse IP ne gêne pas non plus. Cela permet par ailleurs de retrouver automatiquement une liaison opérationnelle entre les deux machines lorsque le partage (le pontage) est désactivé.

C'est la configuration que j'ai choisie chez moi, et qui m'évite d'avoir à refaire toutes les manipulations de configuration des réseaux.


----------



## jojoguitar (21 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Mac OS X contient de base un serveur DHCP (_bootpd_ situé dans _/usr/libexec/_), mais je ne l'ai jamais essayé.
> 
> Exact.
> 
> ...



Ok ok, je vais regarder une nouvelle fois ce soir avec ce genre de config...

Je viens encore de retrouver quelqu'un qui utilise cette config : 

routeur : 192.168.0.1 

Donc ip en 192.168.0.XXX <= pour l'air port

tu prends comme ip pour ton port ethernet 192.168.1.1

Ensuite au niveau de la console : 

tu mets comme ip : 192.168.1.2
meme subnet (à savoir je pense 255.255.255.0)
et comme serveur 192.168.1.1 (l'ip de l'ethernet du mac)

et au niveau du serveur dns de la console tu renseigne
192.168.01 <= adresse du routeur
et 192.168.0.2 (oú cette adresse ne doit pas être utilisée) <= pourquoi ça????


----------



## Cybry (21 Avril 2010)

Oui mais du coup ce qui m'interpelle, c'est que pour donner une adresse à la patte Ethernet, tu es obligé de la placer dans un autre réseau IP (une machine ne peut pas avoir plusieurs pattes dans le même réseau, hors configurations vraiment spécifiques, agrégat de liens et j'en passe...).

Donc si 
- wifi dans 192.168.0.0/24,

- ethernet dans 192.168.1.0/24, 
- xbox dans 192.168.1.0/24 aussi,

...alors ce cas on demande au mac de faire un routage (niveau IP), pas un pontage (niveau Ethernet). Mais on va tomber sur un os sur la freebox je crois...

++Configuration routage :

-> sur le mac :
--interface wifi 192.168.0.20/24 (par exemple)
 route par défaut 192.168.0.254 (la freebox)

--interface ethernet 192.168.1.20/24
(une seule route par défaut sur le mac vers la freebox en 192.168.0.254 hein, on n'en rajoute pas une seconde parce que l'interface Ethernet a une adresse IP, ça n'a pas de sens)

-- autoriser le routage entre les réseaux directement connectés.


-> sur la xbox :  
-- interface Ethernet 192.168.1.21/24
route par défaut vers 192.168.1.20.

-> sur la freebox :
+ besoin de configurer une route statique vers le mac : 
192.168.1.0/24 via 192.168.0.20
le souci c'est qu'il faut que la freebox natte le trafic sortant provenant de 192.168.1.x et ça je ne sais pas si elle sait faire comme le réseau ne lui est pas directement connecté, mais connu par routage statique...



++ Configuration pontage (la freebox et la xbox doivent se voir sur le même réseau Ethernet, et le même réseau IP) :

-> sur le mac :
--interface wifi 192.168.0.20/24 (par exemple)
 route par défaut 192.168.0.254 (la freebox)

--interface ethernet (je ne mettrais aucune adresse)

-- configurer le mac (si c'est possible?) pour ponter entre interface ethernet et wifi

-> sur la xbox :  
-- interface Ethernet 192.168.0.21/24
route par défaut vers 192.168.0.254.

-> sur la freebox :
aucun  changement par rapport à la configuration standard.


----------



## jojoguitar (21 Avril 2010)

Cybry a dit:


> Oui mais du coup ce qui m'interpelle, c'est que pour donner une adresse à la patte Ethernet, tu es obligé de la placer dans un autre réseau IP (une machine ne peut pas avoir plusieurs pattes dans le même réseau, hors configurations vraiment spécifiques, agrégat de liens et j'en passe...).
> 
> Donc si
> - wifi dans 192.168.0.0/24,
> ...



Donc pour appuyer ta solution routage ceci est-il exact?

"mac et x360 oui c'est possible 
j'ai pas mal galéré car je connaissais pas énormément  les  protocoles réseau. Je voulais me servir de mon  macbook pour profité du  wifi sur ma xbox360. 
J'ai trouvé des infos sur des forums linuxien qui on les même soucis  car la xbox est simple a mettre en réseau juste sous windows. 

Le principe est de faire coexister 2 réseaux : 
- le réseau wifi sur lequel le mac est connecté 
-le réseau filaire entre la xbox et le mac 

de plus il faut comprendre ce qu'est une passerelle pour un réseau.  La passerelle est l'ordi ou le routeur qui connecte un réseau à un  autre. 
donc la passerelle pour le wifi c'est votre routeur wifi ou votre  box internet et la passerelle pour la xbox c'est le mac qui justement  relie les 2 réseaux; 
je vous donne un exemple de mes parametre perso mes 2 réseaux sont  configurés en manuel. 

configuration airport pour le wifi 
je suis chez free a adapter suivant votre fournisseur 
adresse ip du mac 192.168.0.20 
sousmasque   255.255.255.0 
adresse ip de la passerelle  appelé routeur sur le mac (ma freebox)  192.168.0.254 
dns primaire et secondaire rentrée les adresse de free sinon adapter 

configuration du reseau filaire (avec un cable croisé bien sur) 
configurtion du mac 
adresse ip 192.168.1.20 noté bien l'adresse est différente le 1 a la  place du 0 est importante je suis dans une autre sous adresse ip, j'ai  laissé le 20 final pour être cohérent. 
le sous masque est le même 255.255.255.0 
le routeur est touours le même nous sommes sur le mac 192.168.0.254 
il faut bien sur activé le partage réseau sur le mac en cochant  éthernet puisque se sont tous les ordi branchés sur le mac dont la xbox  qui doivent partagés le wifi 

sur la xbox 
adresse ip 192.168.1.10 c'est le 1 le plus important même sous  adresse ip que le mac. vous pouvez mettre ce que vous voulez a la place  du 10 
sous masque le même 255.255.255.0 
la passerelle l'adresse du mac a savoir 192.168.1.20 
les dns de free chez moi 
et voila ca marche"


----------



## Cybry (21 Avril 2010)

Cool, si ça marche ça signifie que le mac natte lui-même le trafic de la xbox vers la freebox
(du coup pas besoin de route statique dans la freebox ni de nat compliqué dessus).
Le mac fait un routage + un nat, comme le ferait une box. Sympa.


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Avril 2010)

jojoguitar, j'ai testé la configuration que tu décris, et elle fonctionne également chez moi.

Note que c'est la même que celle que j'ai décrite plus haut, à l'exception notable que sur le client du Mac (la XBox pour toi) l'adresse indiquée pour la passerelle est maintenant celle de l'adaptateur Ethernet du Mac.


Cela fonctionne, et c'est tant mieux.

Mais cela me pose par ailleurs la question de la valeur qu'on devrait mettre si l'adaptateur Ethernet du Mac n'était pas préalablement configuré, qui est le cas de figure normalement attendu comme le rappelait justement Cybry, et qui est compatible avec le paramétrage que j'avais indiqué et qui tourne chez moi.


----------



## jojoguitar (21 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> jojoguitar, j'ai testé la configuration que tu décris, et elle fonctionne également chez moi.
> 
> Note que c'est la même que celle que j'ai décrite plus haut, à l'exception notable que sur le client du Mac (la XBox pour toi) l'adresse indiquée pour la passerelle est maintenant celle de l'adaptateur Ethernet du Mac.
> 
> ...



Ok cool alors je suis certains que cela fonctionne... si ça marche pas c'est que j'ai un problème quelque par mais pas sur la config réseau.

Pour ce qui est de la déclaration de l'ip Ethernet, comme évoqué par Cybry, ou plutôt la non déclaration, cela concernait le pontage, pas le routage! (sauf erreur de ma part...)

Après quand tu met en auto de toute façon il génère lui même une ip sur une plage d'adresse X, après a voir si on peut configurer l'autre périphérique en automatique... d'où ma question tout à l'heure d'un serveur dhcp sur le mac!


----------



## Cybry (21 Avril 2010)

> Pour ce qui est de la déclaration de l'ip Ethernet, comme évoqué par Cybry, ou plutôt la non déclaration, cela concernait le pontage, pas le routage! (sauf erreur de ma part...)



C'est bien ça


----------



## jojoguitar (22 Avril 2010)

Bonjour messieurs!

Alors nouvelles... pas bonne xD : 

Avec la config qui marche chez toi PA5CAL et ba chez moi ça ne marche pas, réseau reconnu, bonne comm entre xbox/mac, mais pas de sortie internet... De plus ça coupe également l'internet du mac... la franchement je n'y comprend plus rien du tout...

Donc en gros : 

le wifi du mac : 

ip : 192.168.0.20
masque sous réseau : 255.255.255.0
passerelle : 192.168.0.254 => ma freebox
DNS : les dns de free

Ethernet : 

ip : 192.168.*1*.20 
masque : 255.255.255.0
passerelle : 192.168.0.254 
DNS : les dns de free

Et la config de   la xbox : 

ip : 192.168.1.30
masque : 255.255.255.0
passerelle : 192.168.1.20 
DNS : Les DNS de free

Voila les pings passent bien, les machines se voient, mais à partir du moment ou j'active le port ethernet en 192.168.1.xxx, même sans activé le partage de connexion, pouf plus de net...


----------



## Cybry (22 Avril 2010)

Ethernet : 

ip : 192.168.1.20 
masque : 255.255.255.0
*passerelle : 192.168.0.254 <== moi j'enlèverai ça...*

+ activer le partage de connexion.

Le truc c'est que je ne sais pas comment le partage de connexion fonctionne sur mac.
Dans le doute, je suppose qu'il fait un routage + un nat sur l'interface sortante (wifi dans ton cas).

Si c'est le cas, ta config a l'air correcte (hormis cette passerelle, j'ai toujours trouvé débile les fenêtres de configuration qui obligent à mettre une passerelle par interface, alors qu'on ne peut avoir qu'une route par défaut dans la table de routage - sauf trucs très spécifiques qui ne nous intéressent pas ici).

Tu pinges la freebox (192.168.0.254) depuis la xbox ?


Si c'est un vrai pont Ethernet que fait le mac, ce n'est pas la bonne config. Il faut prendre celle que je décrivais dans pontage.


----------



## jojoguitar (22 Avril 2010)

Cybry a dit:


> Ethernet :
> 
> ip : 192.168.1.20
> masque : 255.255.255.0
> ...



ok je vais tenter sans passerelle... je crois avoir déja tenté sans succès mais j'en suis pas sur don j'le referai ... 

Pour le pontage, non le mac et la xbox ne se ping même pas... et l'internet ne marche plus non plus... ça n'a pas l'air d'être un pontage comme sur un windows que mac nous fait la...


----------

